# Big Problem - Thermaltake Tai Chi



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Recently I have bought the very expensive Thermaltake Tai Chi case with integrated liquid cooling system. A few days ago, I also acquired a Geforce 8800 Ultra VGA card and unbeleivably it does not fit in the case. The arc housing the fan of the VGA card hits with the fan of the cooling system and the case does not close. Does anybody have the same problem. Is there any way how to go about it because at the moment I feel like throwing the case out of the window.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 27, 2007)

the only way i can think off is takin one of the fans off the water cooler because you wont be abale to plug in the power to video card umm hard one


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm, could you please take pictures ?


----------



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Pictures attached. I removed the grid of the fan but the blades still hit with the VGA card


----------



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Pictures below.


----------



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Better size


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 27, 2007)

Remove the fans from their original space and glue them(if you want to) somewhere that there will be no contact with the gfx. Or you can completely remove them. There WILL be colling difference but NOT significant

EDIT: From what I've seen from the pictures only one of the fans touches the card. Just remove that one and you will be fine. You won't even notice any temperature difference


----------



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Remove the fans from their original space and glue them(if you want to) somewhere that there will be no contact with the gfx. Or you can completely remove them. There WILL be colling difference but NOT significant
> 
> EDIT: From what I've seen from the pictures only one of the fans touches the card. Just remove that one and you will be fine. You won't even notice any temperature difference




I will try your suggestion. In the meantime are you aware of any fans with a thinner profile.


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 27, 2007)

paulmer said:


> I will try your suggestion. In the meantime are you aware of any fans with a thinner profile.



What size are those?120mm

Tell me and I'll check it out with some manufacturers

EDIT: Can you also tell me the profile of your current fan in mm?


----------



## paulmer (Jun 27, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> What size are those?120mm
> 
> Tell me and I'll check it out with some manufacturers
> 
> EDIT: Can you also tell me the profile of your current fan in mm?




Size is 120mm x 120mm x 25mm.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 27, 2007)

How close it is?

Have you tried removing the fan grill?


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 27, 2007)

I have found 38mm,33mm and 25mm. I couldn't find anything thinner than 25mm


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 27, 2007)

I found one from Titan

It is 20mm thick


----------



## Demos_sav (Jun 27, 2007)

d44ve said:


> How close it is?
> 
> Have you tried removing the fan grill?



Post #4


----------



## paulmer (Jun 28, 2007)

Demos_sav said:


> Post #4



Yes I removed grill but the blades still hit. I might work with 20mm but.


----------



## penguin (Jun 28, 2007)

*try this i might sound stupid but i might work?*

ha try taking everything out of the case and weld some metel on the top of the case. i might work ive seen it done before.


----------



## Urlyin (Jun 28, 2007)

I have the same case and had the same issue when I installed Tyee wbs .... what you have to do is take the fan panel off the rad and place it on the outside of the case with the fans blowing in ... I used foam to fill in the spaces on the outside ... sorry no pics I have since removed the water cooling system that came with case ... let me know if you need any help .. 

Edit: I used the middle screw hole to screw the panel on from the outside which holds the rad to the door ...


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 28, 2007)

here's an idea i am taking from a previous one of my ideas when a friend of mine had a size issue with his thermaltake big water water cooling


put the fans on the outside of the case. ugly, likely, but it should fit. and it will cause negative air pressure (blowing out now)
just use the existing screw holes, but from the other side.

for the wires and tubes - i would drill a hole in the side of the case, probably either behind or below the radiator and loosely zip tie the wires and tubes together, and put the zip tie in contact with the case. 

idk much about the case, but maybe holes already exist? if so... you're set, don't drill. 



sweet rig btw


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Jun 28, 2007)

damn! urlyin wrote that too! and he has experience with this case! i feel like he's got this one covered....


----------



## paulmer (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the out of the box suggestions but i think that the best thing is do in the circumstances is to remove the fan completely and work with only one until i find a slim one which fits properly


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Paulmer,

I have that case since it came out, recently i have bought the QX6700, Abit IN9 32x Mobo, and a 8800 Ultra.  I also bought a Danger Den Rad and water block for the 8800.  Even with the fans removed the new DDen 8800 water block hits the thermaltake rad.  

So i have removed the Tai-Chi water unit and replaced it with the DDen Rad and i am currently building a small enclosure for the Tai-Chi water unit behind the case.  I also ordered 1/2" easy connectors from thermaltake to replace the small 1/4" tubing and connectors that came with the Tai-Chi unit, and instead use 1/2" Tygon tubing.


----------



## paulmer (Jul 18, 2007)

I  solved the problem by shifting the fan that was hitting with the VGA card to the side and fitted it with double sided tape. This does not seem to have affected temperature at all, which which normlly is between 35 and 45C. 



smelf1 said:


> Hi Paulmer,
> 
> I have that case since it came out, recently i have bought the QX6700, Abit IN9 32x Mobo, and a 8800 Ultra.  I also bought a Danger Den Rad and water block for the 8800.  Even with the fans removed the new DDen 8800 water block hits the thermaltake rad.
> 
> So i have removed the Tai-Chi water unit and replaced it with the DDen Rad and i am currently building a small enclosure for the Tai-Chi water unit behind the case.  I also ordered 1/2" easy connectors from thermaltake to replace the small 1/4" tubing and connectors that came with the Tai-Chi unit, and instead use 1/2" Tygon tubing.


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Paulmer, 

Even with the fan removed it wont fit so i just put the DDen rad in its place and an now setting up the thermaltake rad outside the case.

http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/9702/dsc00469bd5.jpg

http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/470/dsc00467gb7.jpg

http://img48.imageshack.us/img48/7042/dsc00465nz3.jpg

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/9899/dsc00463wi7.jpg


----------

